

Minecraft developer streaming live while coding - bentoner
http://mojang.com/live/

======
johnswamps
You can see a timelapse of him working from a couple of months ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1629810>

The amount of work this guy can get done by just sitting down and working non-
stop is incredible.

~~~
wallflower
When I watched it a couple months ago, I did not know that this was _the_
Minecraft developer (I think it was before Minecraft was released). The video
is and was probably the most inspiring thing on the power of creative
programming I've ever seen. His ability to iterate and iterate and create
something out of literally black nothingness. When you see him doing the
artwork, you're like woah - he does his own graphics too!

~~~
ido
He was already living off of MC revenue by that time.

------
elliottcarlson
Sadly a live feed of my programming session this weekend would include a tab
over to HN every ten minutes to see what is going on... noprocrast is sooo
needed for me - but I just can't do it...

~~~
johnfn
Just do it. Do it now, right when you read this post. It's completely worth
it. It's just not worth it to come here and read articles about how to be
productive and then not end up doing anything because you're on HN. I did it a
few months ago and never looked back.

Back to work...

~~~
elliottcarlson
You know what - I just did it. I know my productivity yesterday was shot -
let's see what today brings. Thanks for that little verbal push - I may have
actually needed that.

~~~
karlzt
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1917274>

------
peteforde
Wow, this would take real stones. I don't think I could do this.

I micro-predict that this will be the first of many livecasted coding
personalities.

~~~
sudont
The programmer’s zen rock garden?

~~~
whimsy
"Stones" is slang for "balls" is slang for "testicles," which are attributed
(metaphorically) to be the source of bravery. Acts of great bravery are said
to require loins of great fortitude, viz. "balls of steel."

~~~
sudont
Sorry, it was in reference to this:

" _I micro-predict that this will be the first of many livecasted coding
personalities._ ”

Notch coding is both hypnotic and mutable in the way that a traditional
Japanese rock garden is meant to be.

~~~
whimsy
Ah. My mistake; turns out I'm the one that didn't "get it."

~~~
tomjen3
You coined the term "loins of great fortitude". You have nothing to apologize
for.

------
JoshCole
The chat seems to suggest that this isn't actually live. Apparently it is just
looping a video of him coding at some point in the past. The "Live Steaming"
text will be red, not gray, when he it is actually streaming live.

~~~
citricsquid
Notch is in Sweden (GMT + 1) and your comment was made while he was fast
asleep. He codes most of the day his time, which is most of the night for
America. You're seeing a loop because he's asleep -- well he was when you were
commenting.

------
JoshCole
A question highly related to this: If I was interested in recording myself
while coding what program would you recommended? It doesn't have to support
live streaming. The only real requirements are that I could turn it on and
forget about it safely (not running my computer out of memory) and that it is
of good enough quality that you can read text. I use Ubuntu.

~~~
junkbit
If you look in the Ubuntu repos for a package called gtk-recordmydesktop I
believe that is popular for making screencasts.

If you want to edit the video I think PiTiVi is installed by default. I hear
OpenShot is also good for beginners.

------
bentoner
Found on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/eo29l/minecraft...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/eo29l/minecraft_developer_streaming_live_while_coding/)

------
bkorte
Just watched him type:

"Random random = new Random();"

Too funny.

~~~
brianobush
The javadoc reference for Random() notes "This constructor sets the seed of
the random number generator to a value very likely to be distinct from any
other invocation of this constructor."

------
kleiba
Too bad, Notch just announced that he's giving up. His entry to Ludum Dare 19
won't be finished, but the source code of what he did so far can be found
here:

> <http://mojang.com/notch/ld19/>

------
runevault
If you click on the video to go to the livestream.com page for him, you can
see his recent recordings including today's where he was working on some
dungeon game apparently. It's the left most video.

------
wallflower
Go Java! I'm kind of shocked he uses Eclipse instead of IntelliJ though.

~~~
squidsoup
Just out of interest, what features in IntelliJ make it a better environment
than Eclipse? I've been working on a GWT/GAE app and Eclipse seemed like the
natural choice given that there are Google plugins available. We're starting a
new Java (Drools/Hibernate/some kind of WS framework) project soon - are we
likely to get much benefit out of purchasing some IntelliJ licenses?

~~~
wallflower
IntelliJ is expensive. IntelliJ makes refactoring simple. For example, we got
acquired by a company and were forced to rename our com.origcompany to
com.newcompany. In one project that was several thousand class files. IntelliJ
did it in about a minute. Eclipse crashed somewhere after twenty minutes. I
actually had to use Eclipse because Flex Builder would only run on Eclipse
Ganymede. I lost many minutes of my life waiting for Flex Builder to build. I
don't know if that was a consequence of Flex Builder's mxmlc performance but I
do know that Eclipse completely froze on our Windows machines a few times a
day. For a team trying to get a app done, we unofficially acknowledged that
Eclipse was an impediment. The major drawbacks to IntelliJ is that Git support
is poor. I would recommend just doing stuff from the command line for Git. We
use SVN. My general feeling with IntelliJ is that it is a very polished
product that I've been using since 2000 (before that we used the awesome
Visual Slickedit). In Eclipse, I found that simple stuff that you may do often
isn't optimized (for example, reference or string searching) - in IntelliJ it
is cached. In Eclipse, searching always took forever (I should have attempted
to look for a searching plugin). My best analogy is that IntelliJ is a BMW and
Eclipse is a minivan. Both work, one is better performance and more tuned. One
is feature rich.

~~~
stuhacking
This post is a perfect candidate for the 'itemized list pattern' :-)

------
mrleinad
Came in for the coding. Left it open for the music (although I peek now and
then, but since it's so low-res that I can't actually read any code, there's
almost no point in doing that)

~~~
w1ntermute
> Left it open for the music

He's listening to this Soma.FM stream: <http://voxsc1.somafm.com:3000/>

> it's so low-res that I can't actually read any code

He said to retweet
<https://twitter.com/daniel_flanagan/status/16131364550086656> if you want him
to zoom in on the code.

------
wahnfrieden
Hm, watched for a while, but it's just him playing the game. Hopefully someone
does a highlights reel or uploads a copy I can fast forward.

------
sev
If anyone get's a recording of this session after he's done, I'd greatly
appreciate it!

~~~
Tycho
not live at the moment, so he must loop back when he goes offline, meaning
recording may not be necessary

------
maukdaddy
It rotates an ad every 10 seconds. Lame!

~~~
elai
press the x button on the ad?

------
JSig
Lot and lot of ads.

